# Cuteness Overload



## dancook (May 7, 2014)

Went to an arboretum, and came back with an unexpected haul (set here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644147693898/)

1 https://flic.kr/p/nwkcE8']




FQ2A8899[/URL] by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/']dancook1982[/URL], on Flickr

2 https://flic.kr/p/nyp56c']



FQ2A8856[/URL] by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/']dancook1982[/URL], on Flickr

3 https://flic.kr/p/nf8tCP']



FQ2A8839[/URL] by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/']dancook1982[/URL], on Flickr

4 https://flic.kr/p/nwCdXZ']



FQ2A8766[/URL] by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/']dancook1982[/URL], on Flickr

5 https://flic.kr/p/nwCdP2']



FQ2A8759[/URL] by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/']dancook1982[/URL], on Flickr

6 https://flic.kr/p/nf8uNn']



FQ2A8945[/URL] by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/']dancook1982[/URL], on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 7, 2014)

Awwwww 

Any cuter and you would need a neutral cuteness density filter.


----------



## candyman (May 7, 2014)

Very nice series. Especially the last photo....it seems he/she is walking off into the wide wide world....


----------



## cid (May 7, 2014)

nice series 

I like these kind of surprises, you to to shoot landscape and end up crawling on the ground trying to get perfect macro of that bug you have never seen before )


----------



## dancook (May 7, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 7, 2014)

These are great, brought a smile to my face. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westr70 (May 8, 2014)

I was prepared to be skeptical but you nailed the cuteness. Good job.


----------



## 2n10 (May 8, 2014)

Beautiful job with the cuteness.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 8, 2014)

Wonderful job!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 8, 2014)

Sugarsweet!!


----------



## Hillsilly (May 8, 2014)

I once heard that Ken Rockwell wanted something to distract the lesser photographers, and lo, there were ducks. But I like ducks. So what does that make me? Nice Work!


----------



## MintChocs (May 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Awwwww
> 
> Any cuter and you would need a neutral cuteness density filter.



Ha ha


----------



## dancook (May 8, 2014)

Glad you all liked them


----------



## knkedlaya (May 8, 2014)

Very cute images!!! Tempted to post something similar


----------



## dinsy (May 8, 2014)

Yep, nice series. Especially the last one, surrounded by the little flowers and with that nice bokeh behind.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2014)

Excellent series. 8) Well done guys.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 8, 2014)

The expression of the chick in 8766 is priceless ;D

(No, you guys, not THAT kind of chick) :


----------



## milkrocks (May 9, 2014)

So that's what can happen when a 200 f2L IS, a photographer with a good eye and a cute subject collide...


----------



## dancook (May 9, 2014)

milkrocks said:


> So that's what can happen when a 200 f2L IS, a photographer with a good eye and a cute subject collide...



 hah, it's nice to get a mention from time to time..

Some girl said to me "I bet that lens takes great photos" 

yea.. I'm just here to stop it being nicked


----------



## Maximilian (May 9, 2014)

dancook said:


> Went to an arboretum...


hi dancook!

this a really wonderful series of cute ducklings. Compliments to you.

My fav is #6 with absolutely nothing to criticize:
Emotion, tech, sharpness, composition, golden rule... 100%

Followed by #1:
I really like the interaction with the mother duck.

I am a little bit distracted by #4. 
The gosling and mother goose are very well. Especially the expression of the gosling.
But somehow it looks a little bit over sharpened, unnatural. If you didn't do anything there in post, then it is just me, not knowing, what a big white can do. If you did some sharpening, then my personal taste would say, it was a little too much.

But still a great series of pictures and all my compliments to you.
And thanks for sharing.


----------



## dancook (May 9, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> dancook said:
> 
> 
> > Went to an arboretum...
> ...



Many Thanks for your comments, and to everyone!, I will keep a closer eye on sharpening in the future.


----------



## jrda2 (May 10, 2014)

knkedlaya said:


> Very cute images!!! Tempted to post something similar



I love this image.


----------



## infared (May 10, 2014)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> The expression of the chick in 8766 is priceless ;D
> 
> (No, you guys, not THAT kind of chick) :



That expression is priceless! Oh the sassiness of youth!!! He is a real tough guy, til his mother is not around. LOL.
Unexpectedly beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2014)

Hi Dan.
Nice series of the geese and goslings, and this quote made me laugh! 

Cheers Graham. 



dancook said:


> hah, it's nice to get a mention from time to time..
> 
> Some girl said to me "I bet that lens takes great photos"
> 
> yea.. I'm just here to stop it being nicked


----------



## Joe M (May 11, 2014)

Sassy little things aren't they? My favourite is the last, a little cutie lost in the flowers. Nice feel to it.


----------

